# eletree.com?



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 13, 2013)

has anyone here bought from then before and is it a safe site
i cant find anything about them on google or youtube(unboxing)
i want to buy a new flash cart because the acekard team has not updates the 2i in a long time


----------



## Rydian (Feb 13, 2013)

Never heard of them.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 13, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Never heard of them.


yeah i know i have never heard of them. but u never know
they have the r4i save dongle cheap and the r4i gold pro too


----------



## Rydian (Feb 13, 2013)

Well, the "PRO" is not actually a second card by the recommended R4i Gold team (r4ids.cn), it's by another team cashing in on the name, and is not recommended.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 13, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Well, the "PRO" is not actually a second card by the recommended R4i Gold team (r4ids.cn), it's by another team cashing in on the name, and is not recommended.


whats the best card from R4i Gold team?


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 13, 2013)

dragonblood9999 said:


> whats the best card from R4i Gold team?


The R4i Gold with the URL on the card r4ids.cn
It works with Wood R4 officially.
If I could suggest a site, I would suggest GBATemp's official sponsor nds-card.com, they are GBATemp's most trusted site and buying from them helps support the Temp!


----------



## Rydian (Feb 13, 2013)

The r4ids.cn and r4idsn.com carts are the ones with official wood support.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 15, 2013)

is eachgame.me a safe site to buy from?


----------

